# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Time Cord (Carnivarous Robot Eats Sounds and Notes), sound and light installation, Invisible Designs Lab, Japan

## Airicist

Invisible Designs Lab: Time Cord 

Published on Jan 24, 2015




> Time Cord (Carnivarous Robot Eats Sounds and Notes) is a new sound and light installation by the Japanese collective Invisible Designs Lab. Invisible Designs Lab is based in Fukuoka and Tokyo and consists of Kenjiro Matsuo (invisible designs lab.), Sadam Fujioka (anno lab), Shunichi Yamamoto (tkrworks), and Shinya Yoshida (MontBlanc Pictures). The studio's aim is to merge sounds with ideas and make the unseen elements visible while stimulating all senses. The work Time Cord “seeks to condense the long history and activity of the universe, earth and mankind into a single track. This new sound and light installation includes a turntable which gives one the impression of controlling time.” The piece is shown at the gallery Ikkan Art International in Singapore as part of the group exhibition Moving Light Roving Sight that runs until February 18, 2015.
> 
> Invisible Designs Lab: Time Cord (Carnivarous Robot Eats Sounds and Notes). Ikkan Art International, Singapore. Opening, January 22, 2015.

----------


## Airicist

TIMECORD Carnivorous Robot Eats Sounds and Notes




> "TIMECORD" is audio visualizer using real musical instrument (vibraphone).
> It is controlled by TURN TABLE.
> Laser predict next note.
> Sound waves are exchanged visual motion.
> 
> "TIMECORD" looks like a carnivorous plant eats sounds and notes.
> Vinyl record contents time cord on it.
> People tame carnivorous sound robot by vinyl record.
> Taming "TIMECORD" means touching the time by hands directly.
> ...

----------

